# Favre Leuba



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i havent been posting for a while but lurking most days, i have a question for the more knowledgable than me on here( which isnt hard considering what i know about watches), ive seen several of this brand( favre lueba) on fleabay for under 20quid and quite like the look of them, ive been on their website and checked out their wiki page as well and they seem to have quite an esteemed history, ive collected cheap chinese mechanicles for the last few years but i would now like to start collecting affordable vintage now and would like to know whether this brand is worth starting the collection with?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There seem to be a lot of "Indian" Favre Leuba about on ebay!

Mike


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

For some reason this brand was always promoted very heavily in Asia, my brother did his national service in Malaya and came home wearing a Favre Leuba Daymatic Auto date in stainless steel , he donated it to me . I still regret flipping it some years later as it was a great watch, kept excellent time and was a smart looking watch, though perhaps a little on the small side by today's "modern" taste in larger watches.

In an attempt to recapture my misspent youth I bought a Favre Leuba off ebay in this country and it was a tatty worn gold plated jobbie which ran for a couple of weeks and then the minute and hour hands stopped working !!! Wish now I'd waited for the stainless steel worker one which I'm sure is out there somewhere.

regards

beach bum


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

As others have said there are quite a few redials out there some good some bad & some down right nasty. Favre Leuba as a whole made some very interesting & competent time pieces I have over the years been lucky enough to collect a few & it may be luck that they have & are still performing well.

I would say a great place to start with vintage. Check sellers pics carefully some of the redial have paint on the batons so are an easy tell. Check have they signed movements caseback & crowns etc.

There are good finds to be had if you sift through the dross. This off the bay for about Â£50.00. 100% original barely worn. For example.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice watch you have there, thank you all for the advice


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty sure I've seen a NOS case dial and hands set for them in the past.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Personally... I don't think you can go wrong. I own 3 and have never had any problems with any of them. Here's my favorite, a pretty scarce "Bird" that I probably paid too much for - the Sea Bird Alarm:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Personally... I don't think you can go wrong. I own 3 and have never had any problems with any of them. Here's my favorite, a pretty scarce "Bird" that I probably paid too much for - the Sea Bird Alarm:


Very nice


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Haggis said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Personally... I don't think you can go wrong. I own 3 and have never had any problems with any of them. Here's my favorite, a pretty scarce "Bird" that I probably paid too much for - the Sea Bird Alarm:
> ...


Thank you Sir, I lerve it and it's loud!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i just found a seabird with a pink dial on fleabay usa for 120 dollars :thumbup:

did just buy this for 8.50------ 360508991910 

i bought it because i liked it, cant think of a better reason than that(and it was cheap in my opinion)


----------



## MikeProcter (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought a 'Sea King' recently, but it has stopped working.

My local watch repairer wanted Â£96 for the repairs. I do like the look of it, but I'm not sure that it is worth spending thar much on.

Here it is:



And the movement:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

MikeProcter said:


> I bought a 'Sea King' recently, but it has stopped working.
> 
> My local watch repairer wanted Â£96 for the repairs. I do like the look of it, but I'm not sure that it is worth spending thar much on.
> 
> ...


Change your repairer! You could ask our host for a quote...

Problem with FL is that most on eBay are Indian retails which are often not that well executed.

Just to satisfy my curiosity I bought a white dialled Sea King in about 2008 for about Â£20 and discovered that they are really small too (34mm) so I think I gave mine away to Mach if memory serve me rightly?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I do like Favres.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I have quite a few ill post some of mine later if you like. But I would say stay away from the Indian redials they tend to break or just "stop working".

Regards.


----------

